# Problemi con Xorg

## Slayer86

Ciao a tutti! Ho cominciato da poco ad utilizzare linux (circa 2 mesi) con ubuntu che tuttavia, pur andando benissimo, mi è subito andato stretto ho così ben pensato di installare gentoo... benissimo, a parte qualche problema con la compilazione del kernel (risolto utilizzando un kernel compilato con genkernel so che non è il massimo ma prima vorrei completare l'installazione poi punterò sull'ottimizzazione) è andato tutto liscio fino all'installazione di xorg e di gnome...

Dunque ho emerso prima xorg poi gnome e xscreensaver il problema è che dopo aver installato i driver ati (ho una x1600 sul notebook) quando do il comando startx vedo tutto nero senza la possibilità di poter fare nulla e sono costretto a riavviare il computer... Il file xorg.conf mi è stato dato da un ragazzo che ha il mio stesso notebook e gli stessi driver video e a lui funziona...

Ho prvato allora a togliere i driver ati e ad utilizzare i vesa senza però riuscire ad avviare l'interfaccia grafica mi da un errore riguardante i drivre vesa (non riconosce qualche cosa...) e poi mi dice che non trova nessuno schermo utilizzabile (riconosce lo schermo ma non gli va bene) insomma non so come diavolo fare per far funzionare tutto!!! Grazie a tutti per le eventuali risposte!!!

----------

## djinnZ

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> kernel compilato con genkernel so che non è il massimo ma prima vorrei completare l'installazione poi punterò sull'ottimizzazione

 

non usare genkernel non è intelligente se tutto quel che ti serve è modificare un paio di opzioni. La cowboy-way è per casi molto più specifici.

Utilizzare ciecamente genkernel se fai parte dei dannATI non è possibile. Ci sono diversi thread in quasto forum che spiegano come usare l'opzione --menuconfig.

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> Dunque ho emerso prima xorg poi gnome e xscreensaver il problema è che dopo aver installato i driver ati (ho una x1600 sul notebook)

 

Il modo migliore è utilizzare VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx" in make.conf

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> Il file xorg.conf mi è stato dato da un ragazzo che ha il mio stesso notebook e gli stessi driver video

 

sempre con gentoo? Stessa identica versione?

posta la configurazione del kernel per il framebuffer, dri/agp e la versione dei driver ATI che usi

a naso credo che il problema sia nel kernel o nella versione dei driver.

dimenticavo: Benvenuto!

sia nel forum che nel girone dei dannATI  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

non ho schede ati e so che danno grattacapi da tutte le parti

al fine di scoprire cosa ti manca o cosa è sbagliato ti potrei consigliare di rivederti passo passo le guide per l'installazione e configurazione di xorg, quella relativa a gnome e ai driver ati:

l'elenco della documentazione riguardante il desktop è sempre al solito posto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=desktop

se noti che c'è qualcosa che non quaglia o che non riesci a raddrizzare facci sapere.

----------

## Slayer86

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non usare genkernel non è intelligente se tutto quel che ti serve è modificare un paio di opzioni. La cowboy-way è per casi molto più specifici.
> 
> Utilizzare ciecamente genkernel se fai parte dei dannATI non è possibile. Ci sono diversi thread in quasto forum che spiegano come usare l'opzione --menuconfig.

 

benissimo cercherò nel forum come creare un kernel che vada fino ad ora non ci sono riuscito solo che non capisco cosa sbaglio quindi grazie della segnalazione...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il modo migliore è utilizzare VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx" in make.conf
> 
> 

 

già fatto...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sempre con gentoo? Stessa identica versione?
> 
> posta la configurazione del kernel per il framebuffer, dri/agp e la versione dei driver ATI che usi
> ...

 

il ragazzo che mi ha passato lo xorg.conf ha il mio stesso notebook con gentoo installato e credo che sia anche la sua la 2007.0

la mia versione dei driver è quella che ottengo dando il comando emerge ati-drivers ovvero la 8.40.4

per quanto riguarda la configurazione di dri/agp eccola:

```

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set
```

spero sia il pezzo importante cmq la mia scheda grafica non dovrebbe utilizzare una connessione pci-express devo attivare ugualmente i moduli agp??

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dimenticavo: Benvenuto!
> 
> sia nel forum che nel girone dei dannATI 

 

Grazie mille dell'aiuto e del benvenuto... nel girone dei dannATI ci sono già da un pezzo pensa che anche con ubunut 7.04 avevo problemi!!!

----------

## Slayer86

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non ho schede ati e so che danno grattacapi da tutte le parti
> 
> al fine di scoprire cosa ti manca o cosa è sbagliato ti potrei consigliare di rivederti passo passo le guide per l'installazione e configurazione di xorg, quella relativa a gnome e ai driver ati:
> 
> l'elenco della documentazione riguardante il desktop è sempre al solito posto:
> ...

 

grazie anche a te... però ho già seguito tutte le guide di questo sito e quagliava tutto!! a parte che non sono riuscito a compilarmi un kernel per il resto ho seguito tutto alla lettera!!!

----------

## djinnZ

vesa probabilmente non ti funziona perchè hai specificato una risoluzione non supportata (hai per caso un 16/9?) riciclando la conf per la ATI

sicuramente genkernel ti ha abilitato i moduli framebuffer radeon e se li carichi in automatico quelli proprietari non vanno, ovviamente, quindi controlla cosa è caricato e cosa no.

se non risolvi posta/metti un link su pastebin o che altro, la configurazione di xorg ed il log di X od almeno la riga dell'errore.

gentoo 2007.0 non vuol dire niente, al massimo potrebbe avere senso dire aggiornata al ... , dopo il primo emerge --sync ; emerge -DNu world sei alla versione corrente.

----------

## Slayer86

allora questo è il log di Xorg dopo startx con i driver fglrx e conseguente schermata nera senza possibilità di fare più nulla:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo_pc 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Fri Nov 30 14:47:51 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 27 November 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 30 16:19:38 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor Generico"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d5520

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1043,1237 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1043,1123 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 8086,27b9 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,71c5 card 1043,10b2 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,11f5 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card d000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 04:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1237 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1237 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1237 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000bfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbdf00000 - 0xddefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe100000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,8), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe200000 - 0xfeafffff (0x900000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xddf00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (4:1:0), (4,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xfdff0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xfdfc0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x71C5) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f3b60

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" (Chipset = 0x71c5)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x10b2)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdff0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(EE) fglrx(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) fglrx(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) fglrx(0): CS=0xc000, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): EIP=0x0000043a, EFLAGS=0x00003200

(II) fglrx(0): code at 0x000c043a:

 e8 05 0f e8 fc 1a 74 10 2e 3a 26 2c 02 75 24 3c

 0e 75 20 e8 57 00 eb 1d 2e 3a 26 2c 02 75 05 e8

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(WW) fglrx(0): GetVBEMode failed

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 262144 kB instead of 262144 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 1974  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 1

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.560

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.115   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  AUO

(II) fglrx(0):  B154EW01 V9

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af741900000000

(II) fglrx(0):    010f0103802115780a85a599574f8f26

(II) fglrx(0):    1d505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    010101010101ea1a0080502010301520

(II) fglrx(0):    44004bcf100000180000000f00000000

(II) fglrx(0):    00000000000000000002000000fe0041

(II) fglrx(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):    004231353445573031205639200a00cc

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80ca7b3]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so(VBEGetModeInfo+0x30) [0xb7773bc6]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperSetSafeMode+0x50) [0xb79999f0]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(swlDalHelperPreInit+0x589) [0xb799b9f9]

4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxPreInit+0x787) [0xb796da37]

5: /usr/bin/X(InitOutput+0x9b0) [0x80a076b]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

questo invece è lo xorg.conf:

```

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Option           "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   # path to defoma fonts

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "glx"

   Load  "int10"

#   Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "true"

   Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor Generico"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 49.0

   VertRefresh  43.0 - 72.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VideoRam    262144

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option      "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "2"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Default Screen"

   Device     "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600"

   Monitor    "Monitor Generico"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   0

    Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

ed ecco anche il risultato di lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  167972  10 

yenta_socket           15628  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          7296  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            19476  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

hci_usb                 9884  0 

bluetooth              29668  1 hci_usb

fglrx                 609056  0 

r8169                  16392  0 

rtc                     7064  0 

intel_agp              14740  0 

agpgart                16456  1 intel_agp

tg3                    84228  0 

e1000                  86720  0 

nfs                    78272  0 

lockd                  40968  1 nfs

sunrpc                102012  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   134636  0 

raid10                 15744  0 

raid456               107536  0 

xor                    12552  1 raid456

raid1                  15232  0 

raid0                   6016  0 

dm_bbr                  8608  0 

dm_snapshot            10532  0 

dm_mirror              13312  0 

dm_mod                 29888  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          1664  0 

pdc_adma                4356  0 

sata_mv                11144  0 

ata_piix                7172  0 

ahci                   12292  0 

sata_qstor              4612  0 

sata_vsc                3844  0 

sata_uli                2948  0 

sata_sis                4100  0 

sata_sx4                7556  0 

sata_nv                 9860  0 

sata_via                5252  0 

sata_svw                3588  0 

sata_sil24              7684  0 

sata_sil                5128  0 

sata_promise            6276  0 

pata_sis                6660  1 sata_sis

libata                 69684  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

sbp2                   13960  0 

ohci1394               24112  0 

ieee1394               50232  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8064  0 

usbhid                 16224  0 

ohci_hcd               13956  0 

uhci_hcd               15500  0 

usb_storage            55232  0 

ehci_hcd               20364  0 

usbcore                73864  8 hci_usb,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

spero di risolvere presto... poi ti faccio una statua!!! ciao

PS come si fa a mettere gli scroll al testo tra i tag CODE ???

----------

## djinnZ

a parte i path dei font completamente sballati (non sono percorsi validi sulla gentoo attuale, una prima soluzione è creare il vecchio link /usr/X11R6->../usr), e quell' "AIGLX" "true" (che vale solo sui nuovi ati) non vedo particolari stranezze.

Mi sa che il problema è in gdm (suppongo che non hai provato ad avviare semplicemente X per verificare che tutto funzioni e non hai usato startx) od in gnome (ed in questo caso spero che qualcuno degli gnomi malefici che impestano il forum voglia intervenire, di mio uso kde).

Nei log non hai errori quindi:

X si ferma con ctrl+alt+backspace, in genere quando lo avvii viene fuori una schermata grigia con "X" per il mouse;

disabilita per il momento xdm che ti serve solo a complicarti la vita, usa startx per provare;

gnome richiede la presenza di alcuni servizi per partire, sei sicuro di aver installato ed avvia hal, dbus e non ricordo che altro?

Prova anche a disbilitare il composite.

----------

## Slayer86

mi sa che il problema è nei servizi da avviare... provo e ti faccio sapere... per quanto riguarda aixgl dovrebbe essere supportato per tutte le schede video con questo nuova versione dei driver... stiamo a vedere!

----------

## djinnZ

leggendo un altro thread mi è passato per la mente... eselect opengl ati lo hai già lanciato vero?

----------

## Slayer86

Si già lanciato... in oltre anche tutti i servizi sono attivi ma il problema si presenta ugualmente... procedo disattivando l'avvio di gnome... io ho la sensazione che il problema sia di xorg... non so perchè ma ho questa impressione... almeno chiariamo qualche dubbio disattivando gnome...

edit: cosa ci deve essere scritto in /etc/rc.conf???

----------

## Slayer86

niente anche disattivando xdm e togliendo gnome-session in ~/.xinitrc quando do il comando startx si blocca tutto con schermo nero e devo riavviare...

ho capito anche a cosa serve l'rc.conf... a questo punto pensavo di riemergere tutto xorg... può essere una cosa utile???

----------

## djinnZ

devi riavviare in che senso? reset hw, ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+del... se non fornisci informazioni non è che ti si può aiutare

hai provato avviare solo X come ti ho detto?

X -probeonly esce senza errori?

se ti si blocca il computer allora non è un errore X ma del driver, prova a disabilitare il frame-buffer alla volte funziona.

Inizia con il verificare cosa hai installato in world e che hai il sistema aggiornato (emerge -NDu world). Stai usando averlay?

etc.

----------

## Slayer86

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> devi riavviare in che senso? reset hw, ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+del... se non fornisci informazioni non è che ti si può aiutare

 

devo fare reset hw non va più nulla...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai provato avviare solo X come ti ho detto?

 

si ho provato e da lo stesso problema...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> X -probeonly esce senza errori?

 

stesso problema...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ti si blocca il computer allora non è un errore X ma del driver, prova a disabilitare il frame-buffer alla volte funziona.
> 
> Inizia con il verificare cosa hai installato in world e che hai il sistema aggiornato (emerge -NDu world). Stai usando averlay?
> ...

 

qui invece è quasi tutto arabo... a parte l'errore del driver che pensandoci potrebbe essere vero infatti ti volevo chiedere se esiste un log dell'installazione dei driver ati... 

per il resto il sistema non è aggiornato in quanto non ho un collegamento adsl ma solo il 56k per aggiornare mi collego all'università ed è più o meno una settimana che non ho possibilità di farlo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se ti si blocca il computer il problema è nel driver, prova a reinstallarlo con un emerge -1 ati-drivers.

Per aggiornato intendo dire che emerge -NDu world non riporta alcun pacchetto mancante, poi se l'ultimo emerge --sync lo hai fatto la settimana scorsa, non importa.

Nel dubbio prova ad installarti app-portage/gentoolkit se non lo hai fatto e lanciare un revdep-rebuild per sicurezza.

Potrebbe anche essere un banale problema di libreria.

Il log dei singoli pacchetti è in in /var/log/portage/categoria:pacchetto:data-ora.log se non c'è devi abilitare PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save" in make.conf se non ricordo male.

----------

## Slayer86

ho probabilmente trovato il problema... stage sbagliato ho scaricato quello per 486 e poi ho cambiato CHOST... roba da essere fustigato in pubblico  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  tenterò una nuova installazione con lo stage giusto...

Posso recuperare i binari che ho scaricato in portage in modo da poter completarel'installazione senza dover scaricare più nulla??? grazie del tempo speso per rispondermi ci sentiremo più avanti probabilmente per i futuri problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> ho probabilmente trovato il problema... stage sbagliato ho scaricato quello per 486 e poi ho cambiato CHOST... roba da essere fustigato in pubblico    tenterò una nuova installazione con lo stage giusto...

 

Siccome leggo diverse (troppe) volte di persone che scaricano ed installano erroneamente lo stage per 486.... Mi puoi dire

che mirror hai utilizzato?

QUALE file hai scaricato (percorso e nome completi del file)?

Non è per criticare, ma per capire le cause di questo errore così frequente (ed eventualmente segnalarlo a chi di dovere  :Wink:  )

----------

## djinnZ

Un

```
emerge -e system ; emerge -e world
```

dovrebbe risolvere il problema ma ci metteresti una vita.

I pacchetti binari non ti consiglio di recuperarli. Non è impossibile sapere quali hai compilato i486 quali i686 e quali sono scombinati.

I sorgenti invece li puoi recuperare senza problemi.

Non te la prendere, ci cascano tutti. La mia attuale versione di test è nata così e me ne sono accorto solo a metà dell'emerge system quindi tra le bestemmie in aramaico ho dovuto ricominciare.

```
Indice di ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/

Cartella superiore

Directory: hardened       03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2    27950 KB    20/04/2007    00.00.00

File: stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS    908 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage1-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2    49450 KB    20/04/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS    1566 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2    49674 KB    20/04/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS    1564 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage2-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2    105387 KB    20/04/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS    3495 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2    105422 KB    20/04/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS    3492 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00

File: stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.asc    1 KB    03/05/2007    00.00.00
```

@scen: ma... banalmente, mettere stage3-i486-2007.0.tar.bz2 al posto di stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2 è troppo semplice?!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @scen: ma... banalmente, mettere stage3-i486-2007.0.tar.bz2 al posto di stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2 è troppo semplice?! 

 

 *Manuale Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La maggior parte degli utenti PC dovrebbero utilizzare lo stage3 stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2. Tutti i PC moderni vengono considerati i686. Se si utilizzasse una macchina più vecchia è possibile consultare la lista dei processori compatibili i686 su Wikipedia. I processori vecchi come i Pentium, K5, K6, o Via C3 e simili richiedono il più generico stage3 x86. Processori più vecchi del 486 non sono supportati.
> 
> 

 

Ok, c'è scritto a chiare lettere (avevo sempre dato per scontato che quanto scritto nel manuale fosse chiaro, e difatti è così, però questo numero così elevato di errori nello scaricamento dello stage mi aveva un pò messo in confusione  :Razz:  )

Come direbbe il nostro caro djinnZ:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum
> 
> 

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Slayer86

Allora ho seguito una guida presa su un altro sito (non so se posso mettere il link qui) la guida si chiama Gentoo for dummies ma caontiene svariati errori su alcuni ho posto rimedio con l'intuito su questo invece devo dire che non c'era modo di sapere che è sbagliato per uno come me che non aveva mai visto Gentoo anche perchè c'era il link diretto per il download da ftp quindi non sono nemmeno stato a chiedermi se fosse quella giusta... provvederò a segnalare all'autore della guida quest'errore... Grazie mille dell'aiuto che mi avete dato cmq sia ho imparato parecchio cercando di rimediare al casino che avevo fatto   :Wink: 

Da domani comincerò a reinstallare Gentoo con lo stage giusto!!!

PS dove sono i sorgenti scaricati con portage?? li trovo in /usr/portage/distfile... se copio il contenuto della cartella posso recuperarli giusto???

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, c'è scritto a chiare lettere (avevo sempre dato per scontato che quanto scritto nel manuale fosse chiaro, e difatti è così, però questo numero così elevato di errori nello scaricamento dello stage mi aveva un pò messo in confusione  )

 

Lo so che è chiaro ma lo si dovrebbe leggere attentamente ed è sempre possibile scordarlo. Poichè sono un cultore della pigrizia intelligente e della legge di Murphy ed ho imparato ad usare il computer nei tempi in cui nasceva l'acronimo RTFM...  :Twisted Evil: 

ti invito a documentarti sulla legge di Weinberg e considerare che il principio di Shaw non è un buon motivo per complicare le cose, e che "Non esiste un programma a prova di stupido: gli stupidi hanno troppe risorse".

Tornando seri anche se lo si mette a caratteri cubitali nella documentazione che x86=i486 ci sarà sempre troppo spazio per la distrazione, secondo me. Tanto vale accettare il fatto e rendere esplicito il riferimento.

Non so quale sia l'età ed il background di Slayer86 ma "a naso" credo che quando ha iniziato a mettere mano seriamente sui computer i 486/K5/K6/pentium erano già datati se non pezzi da museo. Per lui x86 vuol dire intel/amd intuitivamente.

Ed anche se continuo a sostenere che quella piccola differenza nel nome è necessaria, cambierei la guida in:  *Quote:*   

> Importante - Scegliere lo stage adatto
> 
> Tutti i processori dei moderni PC sono compatibili i686 e pertanto è raccomandato utilizzare lo stage3 stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2 è possibile consultare la lista dei processori compatibili i686 su Wikipedia.
> 
> In caso si voglia installare gentoo su una macchina più vecchia, ovvero per processori vecchi intel 80486 si deve usare il più generico stage3 stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2 che è predisposto per i486.
> ...

  o qualcosa del genere.

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> Allora ho seguito una guida presa su un altro sito

 come volevasi dimostrare...  :Twisted Evil:   *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> li trovo in /usr/portage/distfile... se copio il contenuto della cartella posso recuperarli giusto???

 .

Se hai aggiornato ti conviene recuperare tutto il portage, non solo i distfiles.

La procedura, da chroot, pressapoco è questa:

ti crei una dir /save per esempio e ti ci sposti con mv /usr/portage /etc/make.conf /etc/portage la conf di xorg etc.

cancelli tutte le altre dir tranne save estrai lo stage3

copi le dir che ti ho indicato di salvare ed il make.conf al loro posto

lanci emerge --regen (basterebbe anche solo --metadata ma meglio esgerare per me) e dovresti essere a posto per l'emerge system e l'emerge world.

----------

## Slayer86

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Ok, c'è scritto a chiare lettere (avevo sempre dato per scontato che quanto scritto nel manuale fosse chiaro, e difatti è così, però questo numero così elevato di errori nello scaricamento dello stage mi aveva un pò messo in confusione  ) 
> 
> Lo so che è chiaro ma lo si dovrebbe leggere attentamente ed è sempre possibile scordarlo. Poichè sono un cultore della pigrizia intelligente e della legge di Murphy ed ho imparato ad usare il computer nei tempi in cui nasceva l'acronimo RTFM... 
> 
> ti invito a documentarti sulla legge di Weinberg e considerare che il principio di Shaw non è un buon motivo per complicare le cose, e che "Non esiste un programma a prova di stupido: gli stupidi hanno troppe risorse".
> ...

 

Probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe avvisare che è assolutamente sconsigliato cambiare la variabile CHOST nel make... dopo che ci sia qualcuno che sbaglia è da mettere in conto, solo che vedendo quella variabile nel make ho pensato bene di cambiarla avendo io un processore i686... ma questa è assoluta ignoranza riguardante gentoo e il make.conf in questione... anche perchè io so bene che è diverso parlare di compatibilità x86 e i686 (sono studente di ingegneria informatica...) solo che se seguo una guida che mi dice scarica questo stage da qui e poi nei vari esempi mi trovo tutti i campi CHOST con i686 non sapendo cosa sia io lo cambio... Chiaramente mi sto riferendo alla guida del cavolo che ho seguito dove non c'era scritto assolutamente nulla riguardo la variabile CHOST se avessi seguito quella su questo sito non credo che mi sarei sbagliato!!!

----------

## djinnZ

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> assolutamente sconsigliato cambiare la variabile CHOST

  Non è sconsigliato e neppure sbagliato, bisogna solo seguire la guida apposita e le precauzioni del caso, nulla di strano o difficoltoso.

```
la prossima volta evita di citare per intero un messaggio, in un forum non ha senso, basta guardare un tantino più su
```

  :Wink: 

edit: mi ero dimenticato di avvisarti che alcune use impostate globali, in particolare "doc", creano una catena di errori per dipendenze corcolari riciclando il make.conf da una installazione completa in uno stage3.

----------

## Slayer86

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: mi ero dimenticato di avvisarti che alcune use impostate globali, in particolare "doc", creano una catena di errori per dipendenze corcolari riciclando il make.conf da una installazione completa in uno stage3.

 

Si immagino, il mio make per l'installazione conteneva solo poche use che erano scritte nella guida dopo che avevo finito l'installazione e prima di emergere gnome avevo impostato il make.conf seguendone uno già fatto!!!

Per quanto riguarda il CHOST quello che intendevo dire è che bisogna scrivere chiaramente che il valore di quella variabile non può essere semplicemente cambiata come ho fatto io... questo l'ho scopreto sul forum dopo che ho cercato un errore che mi era venuto fuori mentre aggiornavo il sistema...

Scusa per il quote!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

Allora confermo! Cambiando stage funziona tutto a dovere GRAZIE dell'aiuto soprattutto djinnZ!! ciao ciao

----------

